# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Aito, delivery robot, UniBotix-TeleRetail AG, Sierre, Valais, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - UniBotix-TeleRetail AG

----------


## Airicist

Article "Teleretail built a delivery robot to make on-demand logistics easy for small businesses"

by Lora Kolodny
May 15, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "TeleRetail Delivery Robot a Mobile Shopping Trunk"

March 16, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Robot demo video, March 2018

Published on Apr 12, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Coca-Cola trials robots to deliver beverages at UK theme park"

August 23, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Run out of Coke? Meet Aito, the robotic vending machine that comes to you — albeit slowly"

by Rupert Steiner
October 24, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Meet Aito

Oct 28, 2019

----------

